# Expecting DS, but keep having DD dreams! Update: it's definitely a boy!



## Reno

I'm happy with having another son (and DH has finally come around to the idea), but I keep having dreams of a girl - last night (in my dream) we were at the 20w scan telling DS1, there's your baby brother...and the tech says...it's actually his baby sister! My hospital poilcy is not to guess at gender so we'll not have another look unless we decide to pay privately.

Now I'm paranoid as we found out it was a boy at a private 14 week gender scan after seeing a 100% girly nub at 10/11 weeks! I didn't see the screen during the scan, and didn't get a printout of the bits so there's still a chance it might not have been clear at 14 weeks!

I'm wondering if the dream is some sort of signal that it is a girl, or if it's just my desire to have a girl at some point in the future!


----------



## MonyMony

That is so odd that they won't tell you the gender. At 20 weeks, it's not much of a guess! Anyhow, I hope you're able to see something on the scan yourself. 

I wouldn't put too much importance on the dream. With my last pg, I kept dreaming I'd had a puppy! We usually dream our hopes and fears, so it probably means that you hope there's been a mistake. (Which doesn't mean there wasn't one, just that it's unlikely.)


----------



## Eleanor ace

With my DS I had a tonne of dreams that we were having a girl, and a grand total of one that it was a boy. I've read that people dream of the opposite gender- although obviously that's just an old wives tale. But I can totally see why you'd be concerned though- 14 weeks is very early and not seeing the screen yourself, that would make me wonder too. Perhaps if you tell the sonographer during your scan that you know you're expecting a boy they might make it obvious if they see that you're actually expecting a girl- suggest you get another private scan or something.


----------



## Bec C

I keep dreaming I' having a boy too, so hopefully that opposite thing is true!


----------



## Misscalais

I'm not sure, that would drive me nuts. If you can get another private scan and ask them to show you all bubs bits so you know for sure.


----------



## rubysoho120

I'd have to do another scan. I couldn't take not knowing for sure.


----------



## Reno

I reckon we will have another scan, in the new year. 

We've the 20 week scan tomorrow morning, so will do the whole 'say hello to baby brother' and see if the sonographer twitches or anything lol!


----------



## babyjan

I didn't get to find out my LO gender but I had loads of dreams of having a girl but wanted a boy so bad, well my dreams were wrong!


----------



## Reno

none the wiser after the 20 week scan, but just going to roll with team blue, I'll only take neutral to the hospital anyway!


----------



## c.m.c

Reno said:


> I'm happy with having another son (and DH has finally come around to the idea), but I keep having dreams of a girl - last night (in my dream) we were at the 20w scan telling DS1, there's your baby brother...and the tech says...it's actually his baby sister! My hospital poilcy is not to guess at gender so we'll not have another look unless we decide to pay privately.
> 
> Now I'm paranoid as we found out it was a boy at a private 14 week gender scan after seeing a 100% girly nub at 10/11 weeks! I didn't see the screen during the scan, and didn't get a printout of the bits so there's still a chance it might not have been clear at 14 weeks!
> 
> I'm wondering if the dream is some sort of signal that it is a girl, or if it's just my desire to have a girl at some point in the future!



I live in NI too:thumbup: I am a radiographer and training in ultrasound right now and I swear 10/11 weeks --- impossible, 14 weeks..... I'd not be buying a colour or decorating a nursery from a 14 week scan, unless there was a huge scrotum,!!! I had a scan at 16 weeks, swear we thought we saw a willy......:dohh: no knew it was a bad position, it's defo a girl for me


----------



## c.m.c

MonyMony said:



> That is so odd that they won't tell you the gender. At 20 weeks, it's not much of a guess! Anyhow, I hope you're able to see something on the scan yourself.
> 
> I wouldn't put too much importance on the dream. With my last pg, I kept dreaming I'd had a puppy! We usually dream our hopes and fears, so it probably means that you hope there's been a mistake. (Which doesn't mean there wasn't one, just that it's unlikely.)

It's not odd, the purpose of the NHs conducting 20 week scans on all pregnancies is to look for anomalies and not sex, the sex is irrelevant and scans are timed into strict appointments. Obviously it's nice if the centre will have a look and many NHs centres do but they won't guarantee anything as the foetal anomaly checks are paramount and need checked first, most centres won't allow children in as it's vital the sonographer can perform all aspects of the scan without interruption


----------



## Reno

c.m.c said:


> Reno said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy with having another son (and DH has finally come around to the idea), but I keep having dreams of a girl - last night (in my dream) we were at the 20w scan telling DS1, there's your baby brother...and the tech says...it's actually his baby sister! My hospital poilcy is not to guess at gender so we'll not have another look unless we decide to pay privately.
> 
> Now I'm paranoid as we found out it was a boy at a private 14 week gender scan after seeing a 100% girly nub at 10/11 weeks! I didn't see the screen during the scan, and didn't get a printout of the bits so there's still a chance it might not have been clear at 14 weeks!
> 
> I'm wondering if the dream is some sort of signal that it is a girl, or if it's just my desire to have a girl at some point in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> I live in NI too:thumbup: I am a radiographer and training in ultrasound right now and I swear 10/11 weeks --- impossible, 14 weeks..... I'd not be buying a colour or decorating a nursery from a 14 week scan, unless there was a huge scrotum,!!! I had a scan at 16 weeks, swear we thought we saw a willy......:dohh: no knew it was a bad position, it's defo a girl for meClick to expand...

time will tell! we've another gender scan booked for 21st dec!


----------



## c.m.c

At least you're going into the scan thinking boy so anything different will prob give you a shock and I bet if they do say girl you'll think....noooooo!!!


----------



## MonyMony

Glad to hear you'll see your little one again soon, Reno!


----------



## Reno

We had another gender scan yesterday (24w) and it's most definitely a boy! Was lovely to see his little face in 3D and we are so excited for his arrival now! My girly dreams will have to wait a while longer!


----------



## c.m.c

Aww I bet the scan was amazing, congrats !!


----------

